# Something Your Home Doesn't Have That You Wish It Did?



## Remy (Apr 28, 2022)

The thread asking what you own that you wish you didn't, made me think of this.

For me, it's a small china cabinet for my knick knacks. Yes I have too many. I have some of my cat figures in boxes. With my real tabby, kitty of destruction, I have to watch what I leave out. She hasn't broken a lot but everything is at risk. My calico is better about jumping on everything.


----------



## Jules (Apr 28, 2022)

Besides a bigger kitchen, I wish we had put in a fireplace.  

In that imaginary bigger kitchen, I’d have a large free standing fridge/freezer combo.  The all fridge/all freezer type.  Also more cupboards and drawers for storage.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 28, 2022)

Jules said:


> Besides a bigger kitchen, I wish we had put in a fireplace.
> 
> In that imaginary bigger kitchen, I’d have a large free standing fridge/freezer combo.  The all fridge/all freezer type.  Also more cupboards and drawers for storage.


..and he's me wanting to get my fireplace blocked up...


----------



## jujube (Apr 28, 2022)

A 3-car garage.  I was excited about having a 2-car garage as we had only had a 1-er before, but now I'm jonesing for that extra bay.


----------



## Murrmurr (Apr 28, 2022)

We live in an apartment that has separate laundry facilities. It grosses me out doing our laundry in the same machines as everyone else here.
I wish we had a washer and dryer.

I also wish we all had our own fenced yards. Even a small one would be awesome.


----------



## Murrmurr (Apr 28, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> ..and he's me wanting to get my fireplace blocked up...


Causing a draft?


----------



## SeniorBen (Apr 28, 2022)

jujube said:


> A 3-car garage.  I was excited about having a 2-car garage as we had only had a 1-er before, but now I'm jonesing for that extra bay.


My new house has a separate workshop in the back of the house behind the 2-car garage, so I almost have enough room. I'm turning the workshop into a woodshop. It's about the size of a garage bay. I have a feeling I'll still be using the garage for big projects.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 28, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> Causing a draft?


no not at all... , but I just don't use it.. I have central heating... and I could really do with being able to put furniture against the fireplace wall


----------



## Don M. (Apr 28, 2022)

Jules said:


> Besides a bigger kitchen, I wish we had put in a fireplace.


We had a fireplace when we lived in the city.  It was kind of nice to view, and put out some nice heat....close by....but it was a bit of a mess with having to keep some firewood handy and having to mess with the ashes.  If I were to ever consider a fireplace again, I would install an "insert" that burned wood pellets.   

When we moved to the country, with an endless supply of trees, for firewood, I had an outdoor wood furnace installed, and that is Great.  I get the exercise of harvesting dead trees, all the mess stays outdoors, and it cuts our electric bill in half every Winter.


----------



## Murrmurr (Apr 28, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> My new house has a separate workshop in the back of the house behind the 2-car garage, so I almost have enough room. *I'm turning the workshop into a woodshop.* It's about the size of a garage bay. I have a feeling I'll still be using the garage for big projects.


I'm jealous.

We plan on buying a house by the end of the year. I'm hoping it'll have some sort of outbuilding where I can be a tinkerer.


----------



## Murrmurr (Apr 28, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> no not at all... , but I just don't use it.. I have central heating... and I could really do with being able to put furniture against the fireplace wall


Ah. Well that could be nice if you can turn the fireplace into a stone or brick backdrop for a nice couch or desk or whatever.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 28, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> I'm jealous.
> 
> We plan on buying a house by the end of the year. I'm hoping it'll have some sort of outbuilding where I can be a tinkerer.


same here we ( I ) have a brick shed which has a chest  freezer in it, and various other gardening tools... and a small Barn, which has tools for an engineer, electrician, plumber, carpenter  and Car mechanic , as well as a wall to wall workbench... on one side...on the opposite wall I have a  Tall larder freezer.. and some shelving for canned foods.....

It also holds the lawnmower, and larger gardening tools like the chainsaw etc... my point being that it's not only good for storage but plenty room as a work place as well . I'd be lost without the shed and barn tbh... so you should make it a priority to have enough space to build one if your new home doesn't already come with one..


----------



## Don M. (Apr 28, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> I'm jealous.
> 
> We plan on buying a house by the end of the year. I'm hoping it'll have some sort of outbuilding where I can be a tinkerer.


For Sure!  I have a nice 24'x36' garage/workshop off to the side of the driveway,  I keep my tractor, mowers, and gobs of tools, etc. there.  I have a 20' workbench along one of the walls with a vice, grinder, drill press, and band saw, spaced out on it.  Plenty of storage, and all sorts of "guy" things to keep me busy.   
Plus, if my wife gets upset with me, it makes for a real good hiding place to get away until she calms down.


----------



## Murrmurr (Apr 28, 2022)

Don M. said:


> Plus, if my wife gets upset with me, it makes for a real good hiding place to get away until she calms down.


That's the main thing.


----------



## Remy (Apr 28, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> We live in an apartment that has separate laundry facilities. It grosses me out doing our laundry in the same machines as everyone else here.
> I wish we had a washer and dryer.
> 
> I also wish we all had our own fenced yards. Even a small one would be awesome.


Years ago I used the communal laundry facilities without a thought. I have a small stackable washer and dryer in my apartment and I'm glad.  I feel like you do. I'd use hot water and the dryer. I think that would take care of germs. 

I wish I had a small yard area. Nothing large. The house I had was much too much. I also wish I had more sun. I get the morning sun but not a south facing window. I am grateful I don't get the afternoon sun, especially in the summer.


----------



## Remy (Apr 28, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> I'm jealous.
> 
> We plan on buying a house by the end of the year. I'm hoping it'll have some sort of outbuilding where I can be a tinkerer.


I hope you are able to!!!


----------



## Remy (Apr 28, 2022)

@Jules That house I owned had a corner fireplace. I never used it. I'd like one of those fake ones or fake stove things if I ever move.


----------



## GoneFishin (Apr 28, 2022)

As you can see pretty much everything  





Just kidding


----------



## Murrmurr (Apr 28, 2022)

Remy said:


> Years ago I used the communal laundry facilities without a thought. I have a small stackable washer and dryer in my apartment and I'm glad.  I feel like you do. I'd use hot water and the dryer. I think that would take care of germs.
> 
> I wish I had a small yard area. Nothing large. The house I had was much too much. I also wish I had more sun. I get the morning sun but not a south facing window. I am grateful I don't get the afternoon sun, especially in the summer.


One of the thousands of rules here is No portable washers and dryers allowed. I do have a small camping washer, though. It does a really good job, but you can't wash blankets and other really bulky stuff in it. I haven't used it since me and Michelle got married. You'd think we'd have just twice the laundry, but it's more like quadrupled.


----------



## Murrmurr (Apr 28, 2022)

GoneFishin said:


> As you can see pretty much everything
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everything except outside walls. But it's what's inside that counts.


----------



## Gaer (Apr 28, 2022)

a white Corian kitchen counter
a larger bedroom closet
hardwood flooring


----------



## officerripley (Apr 28, 2022)

To be in a different neighborhood.


----------



## AnnieA (Apr 28, 2022)

A double garage with one bay tall enough to fit my van ...with the roof AC it's just shy of ten ft tall.


----------



## RubyK (Apr 28, 2022)

I'd love to get an awning for my sunny deck, but it is against the rules of the condo complex.


----------



## Murrmurr (Apr 28, 2022)

RubyK said:


> I'd love to get an awning for my sunny deck, but it is against the rules of the condo complex.


That brings up another wish - I wish this complex didn't have stupid rules, only ones that make sense, like the noise curfew, and leash your dogs and pick up their poop rules.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 28, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> That brings up another wish - I wish this complex didn't have stupid rules, only ones that make sense, like the noise curfew, and leash your dogs and pick up their poop rules.


what are the stupid ones ?


----------



## Murrmurr (Apr 28, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> what are the stupid ones ?


You can't grow vegetables and you're only allowed one non-food plant on your patio, can't own a firearm, can't use any sort of thing that stops your windows or the sliding glass door from opening up enough to allow a burglar access (like a mop handle, or whatever), can't store your bicycle in the bicycle cage in the foyers, you can only use the outdoor community bike rack, can't use a plunger to unclog your toilet or sinks, you have to call maintenance and wait til they get around to it, no portable appliances allowed....there's a bunch more stupid ones, too.

I'm breaking 5 of those rules right now.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 28, 2022)

Well the pole for the Patio door, is definitely stupid, I would absolutely not obey that one ... and why can't you keep a bike inside if there's a place for it ? That's pretty odd.. and why only one plant ...and no portable appliances ?.. what no radio.. no oil heater, .. ?.. and they could go jump if it was me and they thought I was going to wait for someone else to come and unclog my loo... Jeez!!


----------



## Murrmurr (Apr 28, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Well the pole for the Patio door, is definitely stupid, I would absolutely not obey that one ... and why can't you keep a bike inside if there's a place for it ? That's pretty odd.. and why only one plant ...and no portable appliances ?.. what no radio.. no oil heater, .. ?.. and they could go jump if it was me and they thought I was going to wait for someone else to come and unclog my loo... Jeez!!


I have to hide my firearms, toilet plunger and the portable washing machine the day before the annual inspection. I tuck them in the closet.
Fortunately, if your closet door is shut they aren't allowed to open it.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 28, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> I have to hide my firearms, toilet plunger and the portable washing machine the day before the annual inspection. I tuck them in the closet.
> *Fortunately, if your closet door is shut they aren't allowed to open it.*


I should hope not... bluddy cheek....


----------



## Alligatorob (Apr 28, 2022)

A nice warm water beach...


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 28, 2022)

I have an electric dryer but I wish we could have washing machines in our apartments. I had one once but kept having to hide it when inspections were taking place, so I finally sold it to a co-worker. It looked like a slightly scaled down top loader.  I have a little mini washer that doesn't require being hooked up to the faucet, so it's not "illegal" and I only use it in emergencies.


----------



## Murrmurr (Apr 28, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> A nice warm water beach...


'Gator-free, right?


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 28, 2022)

Remy said:


> Years ago I used the communal laundry facilities without a thought. I have a small stackable washer and dryer in my apartment and I'm glad.  I feel like you do. I'd use hot water and the dryer. I think that would take care of germs.
> 
> I wish I had a small yard area. Nothing large. The house I had was much too much. I also wish I had more sun. I get the morning sun but not a south facing window. I am grateful I don't get the afternoon sun, especially in the summer.


I use ammonia in my dark and light clothes and bleach in my whites. Between those things and the dryer, I think the germs are taken care of.  I'm a germophobe, BTW, but probably not as bad a Monk.


----------



## Alligatorob (Apr 28, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> 'Gator-free, right?


I can live with the gators, they usually only eat dogs and small children...


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 28, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I have an electric dryer but I wish we could have washing machines in our apartments. I had one once but kept having to hide it when inspections were taking place, so I finally sold it to a co-worker. It looked like a slightly scaled down top loader.  I have a little mini washer that doesn't require being hooked up to the faucet, so it's not "illegal" and I only use it in emergencies.


I don't understand , what is the problem with having washing machines in apartments ?


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 28, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I don't understand , what is the problem with having washing machine in apartments ?


The plumbing in our units have never been good and they just aren't set up for 12 families (per building) to have machines. I think they were also worried about machines of residents on the second and third floors possibly leaking or causing flooding, third floors. Our complex also contains townhouses. Those residents can have washers in their units.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 28, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> The plumbing in our units have never been good and they just aren't set up for 12 families (per building) to have machines. I think they were also worried about machines of residents on the second and third floors possibly leaking or causing flooding, third floors. Our complex also contains townhouses. Those residents can have washers in their units.


just as a comparison... flats ( aprtments) here..all have washing machines or plumbing for washing machines... Back in the 60's or  even 70's some didn't and people used Laundrettes, now a laundrette is a really rare sight here.. 

I've lived in 2 apartments since I married in '76  ( during the 70's) and both flats had plumbing for  washing machines


----------



## Jules (Apr 28, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> can't use any sort of thing that stops your windows or the sliding glass door from opening up enough to allow a burglar access (like a mop handle, or whatever),


That is by far the stupidest rule I’ve ever heard of.  I have dowels in all the windows and the sliding door.  

Reading comments here is the first time I’d ever heard of yearly inspections for rentals.  Having been a landlord, I truly can understand this.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 28, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> just as a comparison... flats ( aprtments) here..all have washing machines or plumbing for washing machines... Back in the 60's or  even 70's some didn't and people used Laundrettes, now a laundrette is a really rare sight here..
> 
> I've lived in 2 apartments since I married in '76  ( during the 70's) and both flats had plumbing for  washing machines


This complex was built in 1970 and was perhaps finished in early 1971. I've lived here since July of 71. Most of the "luxury" apartments these days have washers and dryers.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 28, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> This complex was built in 1970 and was perhaps finished in early 1971. I've lived here since July of 71. Most of the "luxury" apartments these days have washers and dryers.


That said..I was raised in a top floor apartment and we had a washing machine.. and that was in the 60's


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 28, 2022)

Jules said:


> That is by far the stupidest rule I’ve ever heard of.  I have dowels in all the windows and the sliding door.
> 
> Reading comments here is the first time I’d ever heard of yearly inspections for rentals.  Having been a landlord, I truly can understand this.


In my case, we are owners (technically shareholders of the cooperative), not renters but due to HUD's involvement for those who needed section 8 help, inspections were done while HUD was overseeing our complex. HUD has been gone now for a few years, so inspections have stopped.


----------



## Murrmurr (Apr 28, 2022)

Jules said:


> That is by far the stupidest rule I’ve ever heard of.  I have dowels in all the windows and the sliding door.
> 
> Reading comments here is the first time I’d ever heard of yearly inspections for rentals.  Having been a landlord, I truly can understand this.


Yeah, they're in all my windows, too, and the sliding glass door. I just take 'em out before inspection. And we live in a high crime area, so that rule is not only stupid, it endangers the tenants.

I'm pretty sure annual inspections are limited to apartments and condos that are owned by property management companies - or, in my case, state-subsidized - and it's really expensive to get a unit ready to rent if someone leaves it a disaster. Plus they want new tenants asap...time is money.


----------



## Murrmurr (Apr 28, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I don't understand , what is the problem with having washing machines in apartments ?


I've never gotten an explanation. Management probably doesn't want to have to deal with plumbing problems or leaky machines or any kind of damage from them.

Lots and lots of apartments and condos have washer/dryer outlets or a laundry room, and some even furnish the machines. But ones that don't usually don't allow portable ones.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 28, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> I've never gotten an explanation. Management probably doesn't want to have to deal with plumbing problems or leaky machines or any kind of damage from them.
> 
> Lots and lots of apartments and condos have washer/dryer outlets or a laundry room, and some even furnish the machines. But ones that don't usually don't allow portable ones.


ah, you may have answered my question actually, because in the flats here, they are either privately rented or rented by the local authority, which means they're not run by any management company, and not subject to inspection if rented from the local authority ( public housing).. and while a privately rented apartment can be subject to regular checks, it's only if the owner lets it out through a lettings agency in which case they will do 6 monthly checks, but if they are renting their property without using a lettings agency then checks are rarely made.. and this is usually where damage is caused, and rents are not paid.. 

..all in all,  rental apartments and homes are generally fitted out  as homes that we own, and subject to the few rules we all live by.. there are not subject to petty rules..


----------



## WheatenLover (Apr 28, 2022)

I rent a 67 year old, never renovated, ranch house. I wish it had a fenced yard, a dishwasher, a disposal, and more electrical outlets. I like this house a lot. One thing it has plenty of is storage space.


----------



## Murrmurr (Apr 28, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> ah, you may have answered my question actually, because in the flats here, they are either privately rented or rented by the local authority, which means they're not run by any management company, and not subject to inspection if rented from the local authority ( public housing).. and while a privately rented apartment can be subject to regular checks, it's only if the owner lets it out through a lettings agency in which case they will do 6 monthly checks, but if they are renting their property without using a lettings agency then checks are rarely made.. and this is usually where damage is caused, and rents are not paid..
> 
> ..all in all,  rental apartments and homes are generally fitted out  as homes that we own, and subject to the few rules we all live by.. there are not subject to petty rules..


Yep, you got it.

One exception: if you buy a home in a community that has a homeowner's association (HOA), there are rules like what color you can paint your house, rules about trash and lawncare, even about keeping your garage door closed.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Apr 28, 2022)

A house cleaner.


----------



## Remy (Apr 28, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> That brings up another wish - I wish this complex didn't have stupid rules, only ones that make sense, like the noise curfew, and leash your dogs and pick up their poop rules.


Exactly!


----------



## Remy (Apr 28, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> You can't grow vegetables and you're only allowed one non-food plant on your patio, can't own a firearm, can't use any sort of thing that stops your windows or the sliding glass door from opening up enough to allow a burglar access (like a mop handle, or whatever), can't store your bicycle in the bicycle cage in the foyers, you can only use the outdoor community bike rack, can't use a plunger to unclog your toilet or sinks, you have to call maintenance and wait til they get around to it, no portable appliances allowed....there's a bunch more stupid ones, too.
> 
> I'm breaking 5 of those rules right now.


OMG. Keep breaking those rules. That's ridiculous. I have a few plants and decor on my patio rail. No one says anything. I also hang my laundry out there. It's wood so the laundry can't be seen.

A gentleman in a downstairs apartment who lost his home in one of the fires, has large pots and plants out in front of his patio. They are still there, look nice and so I assume management doesn't care. A bunch of tools run your place. Sadly.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 28, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> Yep, you got it.
> 
> One exception: if you buy a home in a community that has a homeowner's association (HOA), there are rules like what color you can paint your house, rules about trash and lawncare, even about keeping your garage door closed.


we don't have HOA's here but we do on our gated community in Spain, although not as strict as those I read about ion the USA.. the only thing we have to do in our house in Spain is to have the house the same colour as the rest..white.. and they did try and make a rule that everyone had to have the same colour sunshades and awnings, but no-one was paying any attention, and refused to do it... even after we were threatened with a community Fine.. we just dared them to do it...

There more rules with regard to the community pool than the houses tbh, and we generally abide by those for everyone's safety


----------



## Remy (Apr 28, 2022)

GoneFishin said:


> As you can see pretty much everything
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After years of working and always trying to do my job right, while I've watched other's who didn't, I'm getting pretty confident that this is where I may end up.


----------



## Jules (Apr 28, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> and we generally abide by those for everyone's safety


Sometimes rules do make sense.  It’s a fine line.


----------



## oldpeculier (Apr 28, 2022)

Gutter leaf guards. A project to be completed before fall.


----------



## Homeschoolie (Apr 28, 2022)

An android maid that cleans exactly like I tell it and then goes to its spot and turns off until I need it again. As soon as inventors/scientists invent/perfect this, I want one.


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 28, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> I can live with the gators, they usually only eat dogs and small children...


That reminds me of the man who had a nature show on TV that died by it. So what killed him? A gator. How.


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 28, 2022)

1) Pet cougar as guard dog.

2) Three highly trained cartel sicarios as enforcers for all the idiot kids who do idiot stuff when they pass by the house.

see how much they like it, when they are kidnapped and taken to a remote desert in Mexico, where they will be forced to work as slaves...

3) more chocolate

4) Buckets of gold bullion

5) Magic dust that transforms me into a Superman with Superman powers (but no weakness to Kryptonite), so that I can take over the world and force everyone to wear lime green shirts with orange pants (a secret wish of mine).

6) comfortable slippers.


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 28, 2022)

Homeschoolie said:


> An android maid that cleans exactly like I tell it and then goes to its spot and turns off until I need it again. As soon as inventors/scientists invent/perfect this, I want one.


You're  talking about my favorite  cartoon.
THE Jetson's
The c scientists c are working on a few robots that look real human.
I'm sure you all h Ave seen this by now.


----------



## katlupe (May 31, 2022)

Jules said:


> Sometimes rules do make sense.  It’s a fine line.


Yes, they do. Usually a rule is made due to a tenant causing a situation that had to be repaired and cost money. 

I have a annual inspection here and when they do it they note whatever needs repairs. This year I got a brand new toilet and last year it was a big refrigerator.


----------



## katlupe (May 31, 2022)

My apartment is a small studio but I wish it had bigger closets or another closet. I have 3 huge windows so get a lot of light. I wish I had a small balcony so I could grow plants on it. Otherwise I think it is perfect.


----------



## Pepper (May 31, 2022)

Balcony.  Dishwasher.


----------



## JaniceM (May 31, 2022)

Safety
Peace and quiet
Decent landlords


----------



## JaniceM (May 31, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> Yep, you got it.
> 
> One exception: if you buy a home in a community that has a homeowner's association (HOA), there are rules like what color you can paint your house, rules about trash and lawncare, even about keeping your garage door closed.


They can tell people what color they can paint their houses?  That is extreme!!!

Do they all have to "match," or simply not use totally-odd colors???
Puts me in mind of Pete Seeger's "Little Boxes"!!


----------



## Trish (May 31, 2022)

Launderettes are alive and kicking!  Even though I have a washer/dryer at home, I use to pop the weekly load of bedding, towels etc into our local launderette on my way to work and pick it up on my way home, all washed, pressed and ready to put away (the laundry not me! ).  The machines at the launderette are bigger than domestic machines and the dryers are quicker.  With so many flatdwellers and people working, the launderettes and cleaning services seem to always be busy.  Even the local supermarket has a laundry service and I often see people take their weekly bag of shirts in to be cleaned and ironed.  I know a couple of ladies who have started their own laundry business since Covid.

If I could have something in my home which it hasn't currently got, I would like a bigger ktichen and/or more outdoor space.


----------



## Kika (May 31, 2022)

I would like an in-unit washer/dryer and more closet space.  I'll have that, in addition to a larger kitchen when I move at the end of this year.


----------



## hollydolly (May 31, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> Safety
> Peace and quiet
> Decent landlords


You don't feel safe in your house ?


----------



## hollydolly (May 31, 2022)

I wish my house had a larger ktichen so I could have a table in there. There's just not enough space.. and I don't have a dining room..


----------



## JaniceM (May 31, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> You don't feel safe in your house ?


Apartment.  
No, this area has become dangerous in recent years.  
Been looking for another place, but no luck so far.


----------



## hollydolly (May 31, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> Apartment.
> No, this area has become dangerous in recent years.
> Been looking for another place, but no luck so far.


Oh no... I wish you the best of luck  finding another home , sincerely... there can't be a lot worse than feeling unsafe in your own home..


----------



## JaniceM (May 31, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> I've never gotten an explanation. Management probably doesn't want to have to deal with plumbing problems or leaky machines or any kind of damage from them.
> 
> Lots and lots of apartments and condos have washer/dryer outlets or a laundry room, and some even furnish the machines. But ones that don't usually don't allow portable ones.



or higher utility bills.  

This place has neither-  landlords locked the laundry rooms, none in apartments and none allowed.


----------



## JaniceM (May 31, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Oh no... I wish you the best of luck  finding another home , sincerely... there can't be a lot worse than feeling unsafe in your own home..


Thanks Holly!!


----------



## Remy (May 31, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> Apartment.
> No, this area has become dangerous in recent years.
> Been looking for another place, but no luck so far.


I'm extremely sorry to hear that. While I'm tired of my apartment and still looking to buy a mobile home in an adult park, I at least feel safe here and don't worry when I leave the apartment.

Keep looking diligently and don't give up.


----------



## Knight (May 31, 2022)

A vault full of money so we could buy whatever we wanted  whenever we wanted.


----------



## SeniorBen (May 31, 2022)

I need a table for the room in the back of my house so I can sit out there and drink my morning coffee and look out over the yard. And a chair to go with it. I'm planning to build a table, but I'm working on some other things that have a higher priority. I'm tempted to find a cheap one on Craigslist in the mean time.


----------



## Geezer Garage (May 31, 2022)

I would like some kind of automated system that would collect, and dispose of any dog hair from the house once an hour. Other than that I'm good.


----------



## Kika (May 31, 2022)

Geezer Garage said:


> I would like some kind of automated system that would collect, and dispose of any dog hair from the house once an hour. Other than that I'm good.


Work on inventing that, you will be a multi-millionaire shortly thereafter!!


----------



## SeniorBen (May 31, 2022)

Geezer Garage said:


> I would like some kind of automated system that would collect, and dispose of any dog hair from the house once an hour. Other than that I'm good.


Yep, it's that time of year! My dog is shedding like crazy!


----------



## PamfromTx (May 31, 2022)

A live-in maid and a chef.  lol

Ok, so I'm asking for a bit too much.  

It doesn't hurt to dream/ wish.


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 31, 2022)

I'd like a live-in driver, but said driver would have to live silently in a closet until needed!  (And I'll take one of those dog-hair picker-uppers mentioned above, too!)


----------



## hollydolly (May 31, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> A live-in maid and a chef.  lol
> 
> Ok, so I'm asking for a bit too much.
> 
> It doesn't hurt to dream/ wish.


you've already got that...Mrs and Mr PamTX


----------



## Blessed (May 31, 2022)

I would like to pick up and move my home to an area with more nature.  Beautiful trees, a creek or pond. I know why don't I just put the thing lake or beach side.  Yep! that would do it!


----------



## Blessed (May 31, 2022)

And yes I want one of those dog hair picker upper things!!


----------



## Remy (May 31, 2022)

Blessed said:


> I would like to pick up and move my home to an area with more nature.  Beautiful trees, a creek or pond. I know why don't I just put the thing lake or beach side.  Yep! that would do it!


I'd love that also. But I worry about fires and I swear, it's ruined everything. I even watch the Big Bear Bald Eagle live cam and wonder if it's only going to show a fire some day.

Sorry to be a downer. But I agree about where you would want to live. There are some fake lakes in my neighborhood with ducks and geese. I go walking there sometimes.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 31, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> Apartment.
> No, this area has become dangerous in recent years.
> Been looking for another place, but no luck so far.


I hope you find something decent soon. It must be disconcerting to not feel safe in your own space.


----------



## Lewkat (May 31, 2022)

I would love a balcony.


----------



## MickaC (May 31, 2022)

A " FOR SALE " sign.


----------



## JustBonee (May 31, 2022)

I have a nice size  private balcony/patio  area on the back side of my apartment.  It's a nice open area  that my dog loves to take naps on,   
and watch people/ traffic and everything.   

But ...  growing plants of any size is a problem!  because I'm on the 3rd floor,  and dealing with  potting soil and large pots is a pain. 
I'm near an elevator,  but don't care for all the work involved in bringing heavy bags and plants up to the apt.  

So I give my back a rest,    and wish there was an easier solution  ....  I miss my old backyard.


----------



## Pappy (May 31, 2022)

A yard big enough for a garden. Love to grow a few veggies when I can. Miss my cellar too. Can’t have them down here as the water table is too high.


----------



## Leann (May 31, 2022)

Geezer Garage said:


> I would like some kind of automated system that would collect, and dispose of any dog hair from the house once an hour. Other than that I'm good.


Can you let me know when you find it because I need one, too


----------



## Nathan (May 31, 2022)

Remy said:


> Something Your Home Doesn't Have That You Wish It Did?



Solar panels.  Natural gas would be nice.  Propane is super expensive, $600 a month during the winter.


----------



## hollydolly (May 31, 2022)

Blessed said:


> I would like to pick up and move my home to an area with more nature.  Beautiful trees, a creek or pond. I know why don't I just put the thing lake or beach side.  Yep! that would do it!


well you could come and live here, I have all of that within a few minutes walking distance ..Lake, woodland, fields, farms, country lanes ...have a look on the photography thread, and see my pics there..


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 31, 2022)

Bonnie said:


> I have a nice size  private balcony/patio  area on the back side of my apartment.  It's a nice open area  that my dog loves to take naps on,
> and watch people/ traffic and everything.
> 
> But ...  growing plants of any size is a problem!  because I'm on the 3rd floor,  and dealing with  potting soil and large pots is a pain.
> ...


I recently went into a craft store that had so many artificial plants arranged like tropical gardens and they have gotten so realistic, it's rather incredible.  Plus, no care required!  Tuck in a few live cuttings for air purification and to fuss over, and let your imagination do the rest.  I've been giving my house plants away and will be going au un-natural from now on.  (-:


----------



## Geezer Garage (May 31, 2022)

Wow! I went through less than $600 worth of propane all winter for the house, but I was gone for Dec. and Jan.. Normally go through less than 500 gallons a year for the house (just under 3000sf) when here all year round, and we have pretty long winters.



Nathan said:


> Propane is super expensive, $600 a month during the winter.


----------



## Blessed (May 31, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> well you could come and live here, I have all of that within a few minutes walking distance ..Lake, woodland, fields, farms, country lanes ...have a look on the photography thread, and see my pics there..


----------



## Blessed (May 31, 2022)

I will check out your photography.  I have a feeling it will leave me crying for something I don't have a hope of doing. I know I would love it! I will get back to you with the details of my jealousy. LOL


----------



## officerripley (Jun 1, 2022)

MickaC said:


> A " FOR SALE " sign.


Me too.


----------



## oldman (Jun 1, 2022)

A media room. My cousin has a very expensive home with a media room that seats 16 people. It has a great surround sound system and an 80” smart TV, along with all the accessories like a DVD player and DLP (digital) projectors. It’s just like being at the movies with the reclining chairs. When we built our present home, if I knew that was available, I would have had one.


----------



## Jackie23 (Jun 1, 2022)

Granite Countertops


----------



## Jules (Jun 1, 2022)

MickaC said:


> A " FOR SALE " sign.


Are you considering it?


----------



## MickaC (Jun 1, 2022)

Jules said:


> Are you considering it?


Yes, in about 9 months.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 1, 2022)

A new dishwasher. Mine is shot.


----------



## Lethe200 (Jun 1, 2022)

Two toilets in the master bathroom. Next time we remodel......!


----------



## hawkdon (Jun 1, 2022)

Dishwasher.....


----------



## MickaC (Jun 1, 2022)

@RadishRose @hawkdon 
You're going to hate me......have had a dishwasher on the farm, and now in my house here in town.....hate them.....never use them.


----------



## hawkdon (Jun 1, 2022)

MickaC said:


> @RadishRose @hawkdon
> You're going to hate me......have had a dishwasher on the farm, and now in my house here in town.....hate them.....never use them.


Well, no hate, cuz my old house, rental, is electricly challenged...I have to unplug the fridge any time I use
the microwave!!! It is like stone age LOL!!!!


----------



## Packerjohn (Jun 1, 2022)

My home is missing an honest woman who enjoys intelligent conversation and a good laugh over a cup of coffee or a glass of wine.  Maybe that is why I'm "hitting the road" next week.  Sitting around by yourself causes bad stuff like dementia.  Who needs that?


----------



## Barbara971 (Jun 1, 2022)

I wish I had a gas cooking stove. I can’t cook properly on four ‘dorm room’ hot plates that is called a stove. There is gas to this house, it could have been done easily when it was built.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 1, 2022)

MickaC said:


> @RadishRose @hawkdon
> You're going to hate me......have had a dishwasher on the farm, and now in my house here in town.....hate them.....never use them.


Don't hate you Micka,   but hand washing wastes a lot of water. Before my old machine died, I ran a full load twice a week.

I guess I'm not great at hand washing cuz often, my DW got my dishes cleaner than I could. But it's true, the DW gives much hotter water than the tap due inside-heaters.

Whatever floats our boats, huh?

https://www.cnet.com/home/kitchen-and-household/how-much-water-do-dishwashers-use/


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 1, 2022)

Barbara971 said:


> I wish I had a gas cooking stove. I can’t cook properly on four ‘dorm room’ hot plates that is called a stove. There is gas to this house, it could have been done easily when it was built.


I once had a gas stove in an older apartment and I loved cooking with it. My ex didn't want it in our new home, and now in my condo, there is no capability.


----------



## Remy (Jun 1, 2022)

Barbara971 said:


> I wish I had a gas cooking stove. I can’t cook properly on four ‘dorm room’ hot plates that is called a stove. There is gas to this house, it could have been done easily when it was built.


And I like electric. This is probably a reflection of my cooking skills.


----------



## mrstime (Jun 1, 2022)

The only thing this place is missing is a kitty, I_ miss having a cat in the place._


----------



## Remy (Jun 2, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> A new dishwasher. Mine is shot.


I think the one in my apartment is going out but I'm afraid to ask for repairs.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 2, 2022)

Remy said:


> I think the one in my apartment is going out but I'm afraid to ask for repairs.


Why are you afraid?


----------



## StarSong (Jun 2, 2022)

Wish I had hardwood floors and solar panels.


----------



## Knight (Jun 2, 2022)

Looking back at my reply I think it is the most practical;

A vault full of money so we could buy whatever we wanted whenever we wanted.

The wishes by others could easily be fulfilled


----------



## jet (Jun 2, 2022)

air con


----------



## SeniorBen (Jun 2, 2022)

An ice maker in the freezer. That's on my to-do list.


----------



## Teacher Terry (Jun 2, 2022)

My condo doesn’t have a washer and dryer. I have a laundry room in my building. I could install one but the plumber and electrician together cost 2k plus the cost of the appliances and I would lose a third of one of my closets. Being alone I don’t do that much laundry so it seems like a waste of money.


----------



## Jules (Jun 2, 2022)

Remy said:


> I think the one in my apartment is going out but I'm afraid to ask for repairs.


Just remember that if you ever moved out, they would have to fix everything in the place, including replacing that dishwasher.  How many years have you been there?


----------



## Remy (Jun 3, 2022)

@RadishRose I don't know, I'm just paranoid I guess. I'm afraid if I ask for repairs they might want to get rid of me, change the place and rent for more. I'm noticing that they are upgrading the apartments after people move out.

@Jules Over 10 years. I think of the opportunities I had to leave. When property was lower and I could have got a condo. Now with the fires, prices have gone up. I'm still looking for a mobile in a park. Places for sale but old and crappy. Yes you are right, they would replace but they would raise the rent for it also. I'm sure of it.


----------



## officerripley (Jun 3, 2022)

I wish my place had anything other than that depressing gas station convenience store within walking distance.


----------



## SeniorBen (Jun 3, 2022)

I wish my kitchen didn't have the old sink it has, which is similar to this one:






Sure, it looks somewhat cool, but when I'm washing something or rinsing something off, water splashes up on the outside and then runs down the back or to the sides and flows out onto the counter and onto the floor. It's ridiculous!


----------



## David777 (Jun 3, 2022)

So I get to make a wish as in anything, to add something in my residence?  

Hmmm...?...?

Ok, that took a few seconds.  

One standard 400 troy ounce gold brick!

With that I could afford to buy an actual home.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 3, 2022)

jet said:


> air con


Ditto


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jun 8, 2022)

I wish my house had a front garden - nothing too big.  This village was founded in 1760 and all the houses and cottages opened on to the road (there was possibly a pavement).  It is only (with a few exceptions like the Manse) in the 20th century when old houses were demolished, that new houses were built with small front gardens.
This pic is of the oldest part of the village and you can see that nearly all the houses open on to the road.  However, they all had generous back gardens to allow for growing vegetables, keeping a few chickens or maybe a pig.

The Church of Scotland building has been derelict for many years.   The first house on the left was originally a small whisky distillery.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 8, 2022)

Remy said:


> The thread asking what you own that you wish you didn't, made me think of this.


First thing came to mind wondering what I'd like at 'home' that I don't have 

is a helicopter pad.


----------



## JonSR77 (Jun 8, 2022)

a Las Vegas chorus line might be nice.

And some Kevlar to repel the gunfire from my wife.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 8, 2022)

A second bedroom. And a third.


----------



## SeniorBen (Jun 8, 2022)

I wish my home had a radon mitigation system. I found out last week that I have extremely high radon levels in my house, and radon is a leading cause of cancer, second only to smoking. If it's not one thing, it's something else.

Now I need to find a company to install a mitigation system. %$#@!


----------

